# 3 Axis Skull Kit from Triaxial Skull Labs



## markk96 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the new skull kit I picked up this year. I like it alot better then the previous kits I have used.

It took me a lillte bit to get it going, here is a short video of it.


----------

